# What martial art is best for a beginner and can I teach myself?



## AxSirlotl (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm completely new to martial arts but want to learn something that would be best suited for self defence. I also want to know if I'd be able to teach myself using the internet or whether I should get classes. I'd rather not have to pay for lessons as I'm only 17, still in education and am already paying for a gym membership.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 8, 2017)

You cannot teach yourself martial arts.  You can't learn much that's effective from videos either.

The best martial art for you is the one you're going to train at for a long period of time.  Search the dojos in your area.  Cross off the ones you can't afford and the ones that conflict with your schedule.  Within reason, visit the rest.  There's no best martial art, but there is a bit fit dojo for you.  How the art is being taught and who you're training alongside are for more important than the style, except in very extreme circumstances.

Let's pretend boxing is the ultimate martial art.  Would it be so good if the coach was a horrible teacher and all his boxers were 8 year olds?  It might be great for them, but who are you going to train against?  Substitute any martial art style for boxing here, and you'll get the same result.

As far as learning from a video...
Let's say you buy a heavy bag and some gloves, and watch some Freddie Roach how-to videos (he's got some great ones on YouTube).  Let's say you actually perform what he's teaching flawlessly.  What's that going to equate to?  You'll be great at working a heavy bag.  What's the problem?  The bag doesn't move and hit you back.  And it doesn't teach you how to avoid being hit.

Regarding self defense...
There's very little "self defense" taught at most dojos.  There's fighting in various forms, but very little true self defense in the sense of things like avoidance.  I have no idea where you are, but in my area self defense courses are taught at local police departments for free.  They're not martial arts classes, but they teach physical tactics as well as avoidance and awareness techniques.  Perhaps your area has something like this?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 8, 2017)

Boxing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Where do you live? Depending on the location, there may be places you can go to train that you would not have to pay for as a minor.

Does your school have a wrestling team? If so, join it. Are you planning on going to college? If it's a big enough school, they will probably have martial arts clubs, try to join one of those.


----------



## BrendanF (Aug 8, 2017)

which art is best for a beginner?

whichever art the beginner chooses, and enjoys enough to stick with.

No, you cannot teach yourself - if you teach yourself, you have a rubbish teacher.

Contrary to popular belief, martial arts typically have little to do with, and are of little help with 'self defence'


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 9, 2017)

You cant teach your self if you dont have any Martial Arts experience and the internet is not good either you are just gonna get confuse

If you really wanna learn Martial arts look for a Martial Arts school near you that fits you make sure you ask question like what kind of Martial arts do they teach and how it works when apply as a self defense and of course the cost of the Training and make sure you can afford the cause of the training some they as you to pay a lot and others is a right price and make sure you pick a great awesome instructor that will teach ya real Martial Arts

Since I do Martial arts i quit going to the gym because  the gym they charge you more than Martial Arts school whats the used of the gym if your doing Martial arts because in a Martial arts school you do a lot of excercise and body endurace so if i were you quit the gym and do Martial arts

were are you located Maybe i can help you look for 1 

HI im KenpoMaster805 and im a 3rd Brown Belt and I do Kenpo karate and ive been doing it for 4 years now and I love it its fun


----------



## Jenna (Aug 9, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Where do you live? Depending on the location, there may be places you can go to train that you would not have to pay for as a minor.
> 
> Does your school have a wrestling team? If so, join it. Are you planning on going to college? If it's a big enough school, they will probably have martial arts clubs, try to join one of those.


What a good suggestion for the OP to join a club at college / school.. those would be free of cost or at least inexpensive yes?? xo


----------



## marques (Aug 9, 2017)

AxSirlotl said:


> I'm completely new to martial arts but want to learn something that would be best suited for self defence. I also want to know if I'd be able to teach myself using the internet or whether I should get classes. I'd rather not have to pay for lessons as I'm only 17, still in education and am already paying for a gym membership.


Any martial art _may_ be good for self defence. But hardly you can find one that is great, I am afraid...

There is very little you can learn by yourself. A war needs a commander and two opposite sides, at least. How could you learn a martial art alone?

If you really want it, why not to pay MA training instead of the gym?


----------



## Jenna (Aug 9, 2017)

BrendanF said:


> Contrary to popular belief, martial arts typically have little to do with, and are of little help with 'self defence'


Can you explain please why you assess martial arts in this way you have here?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Can you explain please why you assess martial arts in this way you have here?



It's actually quite a widespread view held by a lot of people.
Martial Arts: Sports vs. Self-Defense
The Difference between Martial Arts & self Defense.
What is the difference between martial arts and self-defense?


----------



## jobo (Aug 9, 2017)

BrendanF said:


> Contrary to popular belief, martial arts typically have little to do with, and are of little help with 'self defence'


that's a silly thing to say, most arts are nothing more than teaching efficient movement to apply force to another person,

in what way is that little to do with defending yourself , and how is that of little use if you were attacked?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2017)

jobo said:


> that's a silly thing to say, most arts are nothing more than teaching efficient movement to apply force to another person,
> 
> in what way is that little to do with defending yourself , and how is that of little use if you were attacked?



Are Martial Arts Self-Defense?  Mark MacYoung's view.


----------



## jobo (Aug 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Are Martial Arts Self-Defense?  Mark MacYoung's view.


that's just phycobabble
but the fact remains that having learnt efficient application of force through movement, that will be of use to you if attacked, which is what the other guy said was not true


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2017)

jobo said:


> that's just phycobabble
> but the fact remains that having learnt efficient application of force through movement, that will be of use to you if attacked, which is what the other guy said was not true



Ah so you don't know who Mark MacYoung is then. A lot of people agree with him, a lot don't but to dismiss it in the way you have is interesting. You don't care to elaborate?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2017)

Meh. What self defence is and isn't. OK. You will learn stuff in martial arts. But you will probably need to learn other stuff as well.

Unless you do MMA.


----------



## jobo (Aug 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Ah so you don't know who Mark MacYoung is then. A lot of people agree with him, a lot don't but to dismiss it in the way you have is interesting. You don't care to elaborate?


its the same old tack, from someone,selling themselves or their services, "MA is useless as it doesn't teach you this or that about violence or avoidance" or what ever he is selling.

MA  should increase you power balance co ordination and speed etal that is always of use if attacked, it most probably doesn't teach you not to go in to bad pubs, but that's your mum and dads job


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Meh. What self defence is and isn't. OK. You will learn stuff right in martial arts. But you will probably need to learn other stuff as well.
> 
> Unless you do MMA.





jobo said:


> its the same old tack, from someone,selling themselves or their services, "MA is useless as it doesn't teach you this or that about violence or avoidance" or what ever he is selling.
> 
> MA  should increase you power balance co ordination and speed etal that is always of use if attacked, it most probably doesn't teach you not to go in to bad pubs, but that's your mum and dads job



Someone expressed an opinion, they were asked why they held that opinion, it's one that isn't uncommon in martial arts and is worth a few other posts which may help the OP choose what style he wants to do or even change his views on what he wants.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Someone expressed an opinion, they were asked why they held that opinion, it's one that isn't uncommon in martial arts and is worth a few other posts which may help the OP choose what style he wants to do or even change his views on what he wants.



OK. It is the martial artist version of marketing.

Does your martial art combat the 7 signs of ageing? If not you should learn mark Young's version because the streets.

OK for the OP.

You can't rally make up stuff as you go along. Plenty of people have said it and are mostly on point with the concept. So to follow on from that idea.

If the school teaches people to fight. It should have a grounding in fighting. In other words someone should be using that martial art to fight someone.

If it teaches self defence it should have a grounding in self defence. Someone should be using it for that purpose.

If it teaches people other skills like deescalation or situational awareness or tactical driving or swimming or a whole bunch of skills that may help under specific circumstances. Then they need to have a grounding in those skills.remember about making stuff up. Here is where it is done a lot.

Otherwise what you are doing is live action role play. Which while fun has limited useful benefit.

So don't fall for the hype or subscribe to a belief system just because a guy called Animal tells you he has won a bunch of street fights. (I have won a bunch of street fights and I am not all that crash hot)

Find a person who has a real background in the skills and has the technical proficiency to apply them.

Does that about cover it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2017)

BrendanF said:


> Contrary to popular belief, martial arts typically have little to do with, and are of little help with 'self defence'



Sorry, I have to disagree with that.  Maybe the martial arts you have learned is useless for self-defense.  I can assure you that the training I have received is quite useful for self-defense, among other things it is good for.  That was actually the entire point of it when it was created.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with that.  Maybe the martial arts you have learned is useless for self-defense.  I can assure you that the training I have received is quite useful for self-defense, among other things it is good for.  That was actually the entire point of it when it was created.


No kiddin'

This new vein of people claiming martial arts or fighting skills in general arent for 'self defense' have apparently never been physically attacked and had to...self defend..


----------



## jobo (Aug 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> No kiddin'
> 
> This new vein of people claiming martial arts or fighting skills in general arent for 'self defense' have apparently never been physically attacked and had to...self defend..


yes indeed, you can argue about the relative use of individual arts, but they should all increase you ability to defend yourself. If only by virtue of the fact you are now fitter and better co ordinated than you were


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 9, 2017)

And here comes another self defense vs fighting thread.

I'll really be looking forward to this one, because I've never read anyone's opinions about the differences here. This should be fun...


----------



## marques (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry OP, the initial subject is lost.
I think it is convenient to the second topic (and perhaps to the first):


----------



## Martial D (Aug 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> And here comes another self defense vs fighting thread.
> 
> I'll really be looking forward to this one, because I've never read anyone's opinions about the differences here. This should be fun...


Complete with the obligatory finger wagging.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2017)

It's not a new argument by any means, and yes it does come up quite often. There's also interesting points made by both 'sides' of the argument, and as it was brought up by one poster it's worth having a look at.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> No kiddin'
> 
> This new vein of people claiming martial arts or fighting skills in general arent for 'self defense' have apparently never been physically attacked and had to...self defend..



Correct. Which in turn proves their method works you see?

And why I generally dont take self defence specialists all that seriously. There is too much sizzle and not enough steak.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Ah so you don't know who Mark MacYoung is then. A lot of people agree with him, a lot don't but to dismiss it in the way you have is interesting. You don't care to elaborate?



Dog brothers kind of dont. I mean if peoples opinions of peoples opinions are factoring in. 

Spike TV, the Dog Brothers Gathering Webisodes; National Geographic


----------



## Martial D (Aug 9, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Correct. Which in turn proves their method works you see?
> 
> And why I generally dont take self defence specialists all that seriously. There is too much sizzle and not enough steak.



I haven't been attacked by random people on the street in many years. I attribute this to regular bowel movements. I challenge you to prove they aren't causally related!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I haven't been attacked by random people on the street in many years. I attribute this to regular bowel movements. I challenge you to prove they aren't causally related!



A fibrous diet truly is the best defence.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Are Martial Arts Self-Defense?  Mark MacYoung's view.


Some valid arguments, but overstated. And doesn't really apply to MA in general, unless you use a definition of MA that  only includes TMA, then maybe that's his target.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2017)

I've no dog in this fight other than it's amusing that so many are dogmatic in their views.  Reading other people's arguments and understanding them while not agreeing with them is the optimum way to expand one's horizons. I imagine the poster who brought it up has long gone, unable or unwilling to face the backlash his comment brought. As I said it's a fairly common thought, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 10, 2017)

AxSirlotl said:


> I'm completely new to martial arts but want to learn something that would be best suited for self defence. I also want to know if I'd be able to teach myself using the internet or whether I should get classes. I'd rather not have to pay for lessons as I'm only 17, still in education and am already paying for a gym membership.




Learning by yourself won't get you very far.  You need people, it's not a solo activity.  It would be like trying to learn how to play football by yourself, you might be able to pick up some rudimentary skills in a couple things, but without other players you aren't even playing the game by yourself.

As far as what style, it's just a matter of taste.  Any school of any style that is good at what they do will have a process of taking someone from beginner to advanced.  Past that it's like asking what the best type of restaurant is.  Some people will say Italian, others Mexican, others Chinese.  Some will want traditionally made, others more modern takes.  You got vegans, gluten free, organic, free range, etc.  All sorts of things that matter a lot to some people and not at all to others.  Go find something that fits your tastes.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Aug 10, 2017)

Why does everyone want the best free lessons? Do you want the best? Or do you want free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendanF (Aug 11, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I've no dog in this fight other than it's amusing that so many are dogmatic in their views.  Reading other people's arguments and understanding them while not agreeing with them is the optimum way to expand one's horizons. I imagine the poster who brought it up has long gone, unable or unwilling to face the backlash his comment brought. As I said it's a fairly common thought, rightly or wrongly.



Thank you for so calmly responding in my absence Tez - I have in fact just been busy, not on forums much lately.

To clarify for the affronted - rest assured, I agree, martial arts training can help a person learn to fight better than they would, were they untrained.  I just personally don't think (in the society I live in) that 'learning to fight' actually has much to do with 'self defence'.

Self protection/defence is such a complex, nuanced area, that there is room for understanding that yes, of course it is possible that martial arts training MAY help someone if they find themselves in a confrontation/combat with another person.. but of course it may well NOT.  Alex Fairtex is the common example given, but that situation has played out repeatedly.  Humans are tool users, and just about any tool beats any unarmed individual, any day of the week.

Be at ease, crusaders.. I love MA as much as you.  Enough to recognise that the sensationalised cultural trappings, history and philosophy associated with the arts are valuable enough in their own right.  We don't actually need to convince ourselves that we're training to save ourselves or our family as we've seen in MA movies.  We can just admit that we enjoy the training for what it is.

Now I'm off to train in my martial art - a fifteenth century Japanese sword/weapon school.  'Self defence'? Maybe if someone comes at me with a sword one day...


----------



## Old Judoka (Aug 13, 2017)

AxSirlotl said:


> I'm completely new to martial arts but want to learn something that would be best suited for self defence. I also want to know if I'd be able to teach myself using the internet or whether I should get classes. I'd rather not have to pay for lessons as I'm only 17, still in education and am already paying for a gym membership.



I'm a bit jaded, because most of my experience is in grappling, judo specifically. I've been taking BJJ with my daughters for coming up on a year. You can get decent competence for the street after a year or two, and BJJ is almost a must know art for MMA. That being said I have to add a caveat, in that it somewhat depends on the focus of your academy. If you are interested in self defense, learn from a club that is focusing on self defense. While tournament focused sports BJJ clubs are good, you may end up with holes in your knowledge with regard to street defense. Visit some clubs and find out what their focus is. If a teacher in a sports club knows you want to learn it for the street he can probably adequately prepare you for the street, but he has to KNOW that's what you want. As far as a stand up art, all are good, but in all arts you must LIVE SPAR. If you think you are going to shadow box and do heavy bag work and be ready for a street fight, you are in for a let down. Boxing is probably a good start for self defense. You can get decent competence in a year. I boxed in the Army and its been many years, but I still have decent defense skills and can use it to set up for takedowns. I'm making my girls get their blue belts in BJJ, then there is a club that teaches Tang Soo Do near us. As young and flexible as they are, I think that will work well for them


----------

